# 1970 ford 4000 3 cylinder diesel power steering problem



## danalex123 (Apr 15, 2017)

Steering got hard, lost fluid, and I found a leak from the seal where the pitman arm attaches to the steering sector. (Will get and post pics tomorrow if wanted, dark now). Both sides were leaking so I replaced the seals and felt washers on both sides. Refilled the power steering, which was empty, cranked it up, and turned the wheel while filling till it was full. No more sector leak. But it started leaking pretty hard from what appears to be a vent on the steering mechanism body. Loose cap that will not tighten or loosen more on the front side of the steering gearbox. It was getting dark so I came in here. Will install led lighting tomorrow, new shop. Does this mean the lower seal is bad? No fluid from the top of the steering wheel. How bad a job is replacing the bottom seal? I just had to do my son's front wheel bearings on his 2003 explorer, we had replaced the brakes and the wheel bearing went out. That is my level of competence, I never worked on a tractor before.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

danalex123 said:


> Steering got hard, lost fluid, and I found a leak from the seal where the pitman arm attaches to the steering sector. (Will get and post pics tomorrow if wanted, dark now). Both sides were leaking so I replaced the seals and felt washers on both sides. Refilled the power steering, which was empty, cranked it up, and turned the wheel while filling till it was full. No more sector leak. But it started leaking pretty hard from what appears to be a vent on the steering mechanism body. Loose cap that will not tighten or loosen more on the front side of the steering gearbox. It was getting dark so I came in here. Will install led lighting tomorrow, new shop. Does this mean the lower seal is bad? No fluid from the top of the steering wheel. How bad a job is replacing the bottom seal? I just had to do my son's front wheel bearings on his 2003 explorer, we had replaced the brakes and the wheel bearing went out. That is my level of competence, I never worked on a tractor before.



If you have steering arms on both sides of the tractor you must have a 4000 SU.
Always mention that if you ask about the front axle and/or steering on that tractor.
That said, the problem is your liwer seal - #14 in the photo.
Replacing it is more complicated than a wheel bearing but is not rocket science either.
You have to pull the center hoods and fuel tank cowel to get to the steering column.
While you are in there replace the upper seal #35 and two Orings #33.
You MUST have a manual and follow the procedure to reassemble the upper part of the column. I recommend the I&T FO-31 manual ~$30 from most places.









Order parts for a 3000. The steering boxes are identical and less confusing to a parts man who may not know your tractor is a 4000 chassis with 3000 steering and front axle.


----------

